# Camel riding backsliding muslims



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Karzai is blaming Pakistan for the problems he is having cutting a deal with the Taliban. If muslims can not work with other muslims what chance is there that the civilized people of this world can work with this worthless religion?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Thousands of women and men from the United States of America have given their lives trying to provide freedom to the Muslims. Canadians,Australians,British and people of other crountries have also have died in the same endeavor. At one time I thought that people of this faith deserved a chance at the opportunities that we have. I no longer belive this to be a true. This is one sick and twisted religion. It is time for us to remove all of our armed forces from the muslim countries. Let the people of that part of the world deal with this insanity. This is not about oil this is a twisted part of religion and humanity out of control.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I feel the same way. I thought everyone should enjoy the freedom we have. But after doing a lot of research for my ethics of religion class, I have lost all respect for anyone of the Islam faith. We need to back out of there and let them fight it out. If they attack again, drop a couple hundred bombs on them and leave.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Seems to me that the Pearl of wisdom from this whole fiasco, FiascoS, is that we should pull back, not try to export democracy ( or Christianity) to the rest of the world, especially third world countries where unfortunately the population is largely totally uneducated and know nothing of what we westerners consider " normal." 
Karza is probably near the top of the list for the most corrupt person in the world, and his brother a IS at the top of the list for the biggest heroin exporter in the world, most of which comes into our country. 
YET WE SUPPORT THESE GUYS! Billions of our tax money continues to be given to despots like these all over the world. And in an attempt to be policemen of the world, we spend trillions of tax dollars and tens of thousands of young Americans lives and will be paying for the social consequences and financial consequences of all this tomfoolery for several generations. Several generations, of course assuming we stop this nonsense right now. Continue and it could be forever! 
Much as I hate to say it and stir the tp a bit, and I'll be yelled at by some posters, but at least some of the hatred from these third world counties comes from American posturing and our proud chest beating. Time to quit that, IMHO!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/04 ... ghanistan/

Timely and interesting article as I reach for my checkbook to write out my final income tax installment"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm sick of fighting for the freedom of people who can't handle freedom. Perhaps we should have just said ho hum when Hussein gassed Kurds and different Muslim sects shoot and bomb each other. It's what they do. I am also begining to think dictators and violent ones are the only ones that can keep these crazies in line.

I'm for leaving the rest of the world alone, but arming ourselves to the teeth. Let them know we mean them no harm, but if they screw with us we will not rebuild them after we reduce them (as Putin says) to radioactive ashes. Continue trade and friendly relations, but other than that they are on their own. I have no more respect for Europe than people on welfare. They complain about us, but they spend little on defense because they know we are there to help them. We would be much better off if we told them to stuff it and told Washington to stop wasting money.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My thought is quit all foreign aid. Keep that money to pay down debit. Arm our selves to the teeth like plainsman said. Walk softly, and carry a big stick.

Let the scum of the earth fight each other. If they attack us, we flex our muscles, wipe them completely out take what we need and leave. None of the Muslim world can handle any sort of freedom. It is too ingrained in their skulls that women are objects, and violence is the answer, and being gay is punishable by death.


----------

